# [SOLVED]Ping stopped working

## rudregues

I've tried this:

```
# chmod u+s `which ping`
```

 didn't worked and breaked my connection, but I fixed the connection with #chmod u+s /bin/ping (tried as normal user too)

 *Quote:*   

> #chmod u+s /bin/ping

  Although fixed the connection, didn't fixed ping error (tried as normal user too)

```
$ strace -e open ping localhost

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/lib64/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/host.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC)  = 3

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

+++ exited with 2 +++
```

source: http://solutions.unixsherpa.com/2010/10/26/etchosts-entries-not-being-used-for-non-root-users/

```
setcap "cap_net_raw+ep" /usr/bin/ping
```

 Tried, but there's no setcap command and I even could install this... simple dunno the name of the package to install

Status now:

```
$ ls -l /bin/ping*

-rws--x--x 1 rodrigo 1001 39760 May 16 02:14 /bin/ping

-rws--x--x 1 rodrigo 1001 40240 May 16 02:14 /bin/ping6
```

As normal user:

```
$ ping google.com

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

$ ping6 google.com

connect: Network is unreachable
```

As root:

```
# ping google.com

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

# ping6 google.com

connect: Network is unreachable
```

----------

## nemectic

```
chmod 600 /bin/ping

chmod +x /bin/ping

ping www.google.com
```

Try that.

----------

## Hu

Unless you renamed your root account rodrigo, your installation is very broken.  How did you install /bin/ping?

----------

## nemectic

I guessed from his username & post that he'd been down the road of chown & chgrp on the file, should have probably checked though!

----------

## rudregues

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chmod 600 /bin/ping
> 
> ...

 

```
$ chmod 600 /bin/ping 

$ chmod +x /bin/ping

$ ping www.google.com

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
```

----------

## rudregues

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Unless you renamed your root account rodrigo, your installation is very broken.  How did you install /bin/ping?

  I don't know what you mean with "rename my root account", ping always worked for me and to install gentoo I just followed the handbook. I didn't installed /bin/ping, It was installed by default with gentoo (and this was months ago)

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I guessed from his username & post that he'd been down the road of chown & chgrp on the file, should have probably checked though!

  Is there any other file I must check?

----------

## nemectic

 *rudregues wrote:*   

>  I don't know what you mean with "rename my root account", ping always worked for me and to install gentoo I just followed the handbook. I didn't installed /bin/ping, It was installed by default with gentoo (and this was months ago)

 

Your /bin/ping & /bin/ping6 files belongs to the user "rodrigo", and the group "1001". Both of these should belong to root root by default, so something has happened there. you can try a chown root /bin/ping && chgrp root /bin/ping, but I don't believe it will make much difference. However, if you haven't changed the owner or group of those files previously, someone/thing else has, you should probably do an "ls -la /bin", as well as other places, just to make sure all other ownership is correct!

----------

## rudregues

 *nemectic wrote:*   

>  *rudregues wrote:*    I don't know what you mean with "rename my root account", ping always worked for me and to install gentoo I just followed the handbook. I didn't installed /bin/ping, It was installed by default with gentoo (and this was months ago) 
> 
> Your /bin/ping & /bin/ping6 files belongs to the user "rodrigo", and the group "1001". Both of these should belong to root root by default, so something has happened there. you can try a chown root /bin/ping && chgrp root /bin/ping, but I don't believe it will make much difference. However, if you haven't changed the owner or group of those files previously, someone/thing else has, you should probably do an "ls -la /bin", as well as other places, just to make sure all other ownership is correct!

  Well it solved the problem for root, now I can use ping command with root. But normal user has the same issue.

```
$ ls -la /bin

total 9052

drwxr-xr-x  3 rodrigo 1001    4096 Oct 10 09:17 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 rodrigo 1001    4096 Oct 10 15:41 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   10336 Jul 29 14:56 attr

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       4 May 16 02:55 awk -> gawk

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31160 May 16 02:20 basename

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  741904 May 16 02:09 bash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root       7 Oct 10 08:44 bb -> busybox

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       5 May 16 01:32 bunzip2 -> bzip2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root 1970912 Oct 10 08:44 busybox

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       5 May 16 01:32 bzcat -> bzip2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   35224 May 16 01:32 bzip2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   47768 May 16 02:20 cat

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   14496 May 16 02:16 chacl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   60024 May 16 02:20 chgrp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   55896 May 16 02:20 chmod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   60024 May 16 02:20 chown

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   35352 May 16 02:20 chroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  566381 Jul 27 00:15 cp

drwxr-xr-x  2 rodrigo 1001    4096 Jul 27 00:08 cp_mv_backup_exes

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  141336 Jul  4 18:34 cpio

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   43544 May 16 02:20 cut

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   64120 May 16 02:20 date

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   56000 May 16 02:20 dd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   93032 May 16 02:20 df

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  109912 May 16 02:20 dir

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27064 May 16 02:20 dirname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39440 May 16 01:57 dmesg

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       8 May 16 01:36 dnsdomainname -> hostname

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       8 May 16 01:36 domainname -> hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  101208 May 16 02:20 du

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31128 May 16 02:20 echo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  142424 May 16 02:59 egrep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31160 May 16 02:20 env

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39416 May 16 02:20 expr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27032 May 16 02:20 false

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  105336 May 16 02:59 fgrep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   48960 May 16 01:57 findmnt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   35920 May 19 19:36 fuser

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  426256 May 16 02:55 gawk

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   23496 May 16 02:16 getfacl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   19240 Jul 29 14:56 getfattr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  146552 May 16 02:59 grep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   10368 Jul  1 18:53 groups

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001    2249 May 16 02:57 gunzip

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   93880 May 16 02:57 gzip

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39416 May 16 02:20 head

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   14504 May 16 01:36 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   72112 May 16 01:36 ifconfig

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   22856 Jul  1 18:04 kill

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root   85096 Oct 10 09:17 kmod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   55936 May 16 02:20 ln

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   44712 Jul  1 18:53 login

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  109912 May 16 02:20 ls

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   61384 May 16 01:57 lsblk

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root       4 Oct 10 09:17 lsmod -> kmod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   51768 May 16 02:20 mkdir

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31160 May 16 02:20 mkfifo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   35288 May 16 02:20 mknod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39480 May 16 02:20 mktemp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root       4 Oct 10 09:17 modinfo -> kmod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39488 May 16 01:57 more

-rwx--x--x  1 rodrigo 1001   44040 May 16 01:57 mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   14512 May 16 01:57 mountpoint

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  557995 Jul 27 00:15 mv

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  191936 Aug  4 14:46 nano

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  123984 May 16 01:36 netstat

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       8 May 16 01:36 nisdomainname -> hostname

-rwx--x--x  1 rodrigo 1001   46816 Jul  1 18:53 passwd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001      14 May 16 01:39 pidof -> /sbin/killall5

-rwx--x--x  1 root    root   39760 May 16 02:14 ping

-rws--x--x  1 rodrigo 1001   40240 May 16 02:14 ping6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   93040 Jul  1 18:04 ps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31224 May 16 02:20 pwd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       4 May 16 02:09 rbash -> bash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       8 May 16 03:02 rc-status -> /sbin/rc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39384 May 16 02:20 readlink

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   60024 May 16 02:20 rm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   43480 May 16 02:20 rmdir

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       4 Aug  4 14:46 rnano -> nano

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   57912 May 16 01:36 route

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   19192 May 16 01:39 run-parts

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  134600 May 16 02:19 sed

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   47608 May 16 02:20 seq

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   36040 May 16 02:16 setfacl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   14808 Jul 29 14:56 setfattr

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       4 May 16 02:09 sh -> bash

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31160 May 16 02:20 sleep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  105720 May 16 02:20 sort

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   68120 May 16 02:20 stty

-rwsr-xr-x  1 root    root   36712 Jul  1 18:53 su

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27064 May 16 02:20 sync

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   64152 May 16 02:20 tail

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  311848 May 16 02:56 tar

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   10288 May 16 01:39 tempfile

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   60088 May 16 02:20 touch

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   43512 May 16 02:20 tr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27032 May 16 02:20 true

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27064 May 16 02:20 tty

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  211088 Jul  1 18:47 udevadm

-rwx--x--x  1 rodrigo 1001   23128 May 16 01:57 umount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   31224 May 16 02:20 uname

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       6 May 16 02:57 uncompress -> gunzip

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001  109912 May 16 02:20 vdir

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   39512 May 16 02:20 wc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   35456 May 16 01:57 wdctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001   27064 May 16 02:20 yes

lrwxrwxrwx  1 rodrigo 1001       8 May 16 01:36 ypdomainname -> hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 rodrigo 1001    1941 May 16 02:57 zcat
```

Is there something wrong?

----------

## nemectic

Yes, in all those files that say "rodrigo 1001", it should say "root root"! Is rodrigo your user account?

Can you do:

```
grep 1001 /etc/group
```

----------

## rudregues

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> Yes, in all those files that say "rodrigo 1001", it should say "root root"! Is rodrigo your user account?

  Yes. 

Well, I ran that command in / too:

```
$ ls -la /   

total 80

drwxr-xr-x  21 rodrigo 1001  4096 Oct 10 15:41 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 rodrigo 1001  4096 Oct 10 15:41 ..

drwxr-xr-x   3 rodrigo 1001  4096 Oct 10 09:17 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root  4096 Oct 10 18:40 boot

drwxr-xr-x  17 root    root  4180 Oct 11 10:10 dev

drwxr-xr-x  64 root    root  4096 Oct 11 10:10 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root  4096 May 19 13:22 home

lrwxrwxrwx   1 rodrigo 1001     5 May 16 01:52 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root  4096 May 16 01:52 lib32

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root  4096 Oct 10 09:17 lib64

drwx------   2 root    root 16384 May 18 23:18 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root  4096 May 16 00:52 media

drwxr-xr-x   6 root    root  4096 Jul 26 20:03 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   5 root    root  4096 Jul 28 17:44 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 116 root    root     0 Oct 11 10:09 proc

drwx------   9 root    root  4096 Oct 11 10:25 root

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root   320 Oct 11 10:10 run

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root  4096 Oct 10 13:31 sbin

dr-xr-xr-x  12 root    root     0 Oct 11 10:10 sys

drwxrwxrwt   5 root    root  4096 Oct 11 10:42 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  14 root    root  4096 Jul  6 21:04 usr

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root  4096 Jul 26 05:14 var
```

Should I chown root /bin/* && chgrp root /bin/* ?

Or even chown root /* && chgrp root /* ?

----------

## rudregues

```
grep 1001 /etc/group
```

It returns no output....

----------

## nemectic

```
chown -R root /bin /lib

chgrp -R root /bin /lib

chown root /*

chgrp root /*

chown 

chmod u+s su passwd 

chmod 4755 /bin/ping
```

They should fix your immediate problems, including ping as a user.

Have you been using chown or chgrp lately? If you haven't, I'd have serious concerns about your systems integrity.

[edit]

Also, can you 

```
grep 100 /etc/group
```

----------

## rudregues

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> They should fix your immediate problems, including ping as a user.
> 
> Have you been using chown or chgrp lately? If you haven't, I'd have serious concerns about your systems integrity.
> ...

 

Yes, it really fixed ping command. Now it works like normal user too. The 'strangest' thing I did was boot my Sabayon, use chroot to enter my gentoo system and run su  -  testuser in the chrooted system, It dropped the root session to a normal user session, but I was in the gentoo chrooted system yet I think. 

Obs.: ping6 says network is unreachable (don't know if is something related to ipv6 that I don't use/have) both for root and normal user

EDIT:

```
$ grep 100 /etc/group

users:x:100:rodrigo

rodrigo:x:1000:
```

----------

## nemectic

```
 chmod 4755 /bin/ping6
```

I'm not sure on the chroot thing, do you have a user called testuser? Seems strange if not.

----------

## nemectic

I'm puzzled as to why your /bin/ files were assigned to group 1001, perhaps it was something you did in the chroot from sabayon.

----------

## rudregues

Well, I was correct, I can't use ping6 because I don't have IPv6. So it makes sense the "networks unreachable" warning, it would be a problem if hadn't permission to use this. So I think ping and ping6 permission issues are solved. 

But now, seems like I can have biggest file permission problems in my system. Where do you found all that information about which groups and owners each file and directory must be set? Is there a way to check/fix integrity of the whole system (like a revdep-rebuild, but for permissions)?

----------

## stoil

This has just happened after last world update - ping has lost S flag. I'm not sure which package did that and what else could be broken.

To be more specific - ping had correct owner and group. It was just not able to work with regular user.

----------

